# Why we have Power Tools



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't let @Two Knots see this, she'll need new kitchen cabinets to hold all the tools.

That sandwich looks really good! Do you have the recipe? 😊


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Shame on him, there isn't a blade guard on that table saw.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I had an "incident" several years ago when my wife brought a frozen chicken to me while I was in my garage workshop to cut in half. . . . not thinking it through, I zipped it in half on the band saw. (yes, the wood dust had to be removed, but she was happy) - - - a couple of days later, there was this foul (fowl) rancid, rotten smell coming from the band saw.
all that "chicken dust" inside the saw was rotting - - - - - ewwwwww makes you want to throw up.
wheeled it outside, hosed it down, threw bleach and soap on it, sprayed again with water hose, let the sun bake it for awhile,
lesson learned - don't cut meat with any of your woodworking power tools !!!!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think a bandsaw and frozen is a pretty standard way of splitting chickens. Hotel I cooked at bought frozen little chickens, cornish hens, split and you could occasionally see the saw marks. When I worked at Kroger in the meat dept. I was awarded the pleasure of cleaning the cutting room before closing. Among other things one bandsaw for bone in cuts and one for boneless cuts. That band knife on it was 10x's more dangerous that the other toothed blade. I almost lost a finger on it and it wasn't running. I was tearing it down to clean.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember getting a nasty cut cleaning a meat slicer at the restaurant I worked at in high school.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

A friend of mine was using the slicer and ran his thumb across the blade. Shaved a good size piece off. That was in the late 60's and as thin as it was it probably couldn't be put back on even today. He was a mechanic by trade and working there part time. To this day he can't use that thumb to turn a nut on a bolt without sharp pain. I guess the nerves are too close to the surface now.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Yup- I wouldn't want to do the clean-up after that little snack.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Yup- I wouldn't want to do the clean-up after that little snack.


Clean cut=very little blood at first. Unless of course an arteria is cut,


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Shame on him, there isn't a blade guard on that table saw.



In the early 80's, my brother (17) was working at a Bowling Alley, kitchen , that sliced it's own meats.

He was slicing ham on a slicer, and got his thumb too close to the blade, took the tip off, he did not even feel it, until the blood trail showed up.

The owner had removed the safety guard to slice thinner, and not have " butts", lying around.

The owner asked him to not seek medical attention, .

Brother waited 2 days before showing mom, they immediately went to E R, and he had to have Plastic surgery on his thumb.

OSHA fined the crap out of the restaurant, for removing the guard, and trying to coverup the incident.

Even today, brother has difficulty fumbling with small things, and the cold weather hurts him badly. 

There is reasons that safety guards are installed on these things.



ED


----------

